# Newbie help with lost remote



## Mobile1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Just became the proud owner of a 99 Alima SE. Haven't had it long enough to work the kinks out yet, but so far I love this thing. I didn't notice when I bought it that there is no remote for the security system. I only have the valet key. 

I have no way to open the car except from the driver's side door. This doesn't seem to be much of a problem, but it would be nice to open the trunk or get in the passenger's side with the key, not to mention unlocking the car when I have my hands full, etc.

The other issue is the driver's window control only works when it feels like it. It is currently stuck down and will not budge.

Any thoughts on a remote replacement/workaround or experience with the window issue?

Thanks for helping out a noob.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 2000 SE and I had the nice problem with my driver side window. Its actually a problem with the switch and I would suggest just buying a new one. I bought one from Autopartswarehouse.com. I found a lower price and they price matched. It works just as well as factory for about $40 less. 

Your valet key, they sell blank keys on ebay. And they have programming instructions with them. You just need to get it cut by someone and then program it. I don't know how simple it is as I've never done it. I'm tempted to do it so my wife has a key too as I have 2 but always keep one on my "janitor" ring.

I hope that helps out a little 

Darktide


----------



## Mobile1 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll check it out today and post results.


----------



## Mobile1 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Success with the driver's window!*

It took some time and Yankee ingenuity to fix the window switch, but we got it done! We took the switch out to look at it and decided if we had to pay $80 for one, we may as well see what we were buying. We disassembled the entire switch and found the metal rocker assembly for the drivers side wasn't hitting the contact due to corrosion and pitting on the contact itself. After cleaning it with standard electrical spray, we folded a tiny piece of aluminum foil in two and inserted it over the contact. It fit in the plastic compartment nicely and wasn't touching anything else, so no chance of shorting out the switch. It has worked like a charm! Not bad for a couple of girls! 

Regarding the remote issue, we just went to to local dealer and picked up a couple. It was worth it to us to have the factory ones rather than taking a chance online. Most of the online stores had disclaimers that were pretty scary.

Anyway, thanks for the help before. I'm sure we'll have many more questions before we're done playing with this car.


----------

